# Hearing songs and random thoughts in head?



## tyler1993 (Nov 8, 2007)

it seems now whenever i try to sleep or am in a quiet room, or even when im trying to talk to someone i hear random songs played over and over uncontrolably in my head.. and also like random words. its not like voices just random stuff. anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

I have the same. I told my psychologist, and she didn't paid attention to it.
My songs are often some song i recently listened too...
I also get random phrases.. and like "tendencies" or "Mumbling" as if something is about to be "said", even though it's in my mind and thoughts.
I've had this shit for 10+ years..



tyler1993 said:


> it seems now whenever i try to sleep or am in a quiet room, or even when im trying to talk to someone i hear random songs played over and over uncontrolably in my head.. and also like random words. its not like voices just random stuff. anyone have any idea what it could be?


----------



## Bosko (Nov 9, 2007)

OMG I cant believe some people are actually coming out the woodwork with this. Ive had the exact thing for years and it is horrible, I dont even know whay/whats wrong with me. For me it is chronic and very disturbing. Are you taking any meds?


----------



## morozevich (Jan 11, 2010)

dancingwobbler, hell no you're not alone with this crap



dancingwobbler said:


> OMG I cant believe some people are actually coming out the woodwork with this. Ive had the exact thing for years and it is horrible, I dont even know whay/whats wrong with me. For me it is chronic and very disturbing. Are you taking any meds?


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Ditto.

I wish I didn't catch myself mumbling "doom" over and over quite so often for that matter.







It seems to be my favourite senseless atterance. So much for coming over disturbingly.

I have recently started looking up all the bits, visual disturbances etc. that have been bothering me for ages but everytime I find the words to describe another part of it it only turns out it's to do with DP.


----------



## JumpJump (Jun 24, 2009)

I get this all the time. An incessant musical loop. It wouldn't be so bad if I could choose the music, day to day.


----------



## IQ (Mar 20, 2007)

I get this really bad all the time.


----------



## Kitr (Jul 7, 2009)

I get this sometimes right before i fall to sleep or right when i wake up from a nighmtare or something. I hear voices and sometimes even see some shapes. Not sure if its because of the DP but when i got it its more intense now!!!


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Kitarist said:


> I get this sometimes right before i fall to sleep or right when i wake up from a nighmtare or something. I hear voices and sometimes even see some shapes. Not sure if its because of the DP but when i got it its more intense now!!!


Me too! And it can be just random words that don't even fit into a sentence. And it's like not me but it is.. I know that doesn't make sense. I like wake up to it sometimes... once I'm fully awake it goes away. I used to see shapes and stuff, but I think that might have been when I was on Paxil. I would have very lucid dreams. I could come in and out of them as I pleased, very weird stuff.


----------



## peacedove (Aug 15, 2004)

Also, I have this constant running commentary in my head, but it's different than what I get when I'm waking up or falling asleep. When I'm awake I know it's me doing the thinking. When I'm waking up I'm just like what the hell is that. Luckily that only happens sometimes.


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Kitarist said:


> I get this sometimes right before i fall to sleep or right when i wake up from a nighmtare or something. I hear voices and sometimes even see some shapes. Not sure if its because of the DP but when i got it its more intense now!!!


I think you might be refering to the transitional state between waking and sleep (first stage of NREM sleep):
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypnagogic_hallucination
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sleep#NREM_sleep

Can get pretty loud and colourful


----------



## Aus29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Anyone else overcome this?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

At the beginning of my dp/dr as it was at worst,There was random thoughs/pictures/memories that popped up in my head, also when I should fall into sleep I heard like a discussion from tv,I heard people talking about something. Like you have TV in the background. Can you relate?


----------



## MusicaElectronica (Sep 17, 2013)

Or like a fever hallucination,but I had no fever


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Obsessive mind chatter! Very very common! Can be a song, an intrusive thought, a worry etc etc....Mine comes and goes and is particularly prominent when ive not slept (which is pretty often)

It can actually feel like your thoughts are not your own!

Lots of sleep can help with this (just like it helps with alot of other DP symptoms)

Thats if you can sleep?????

Cos insomnia is another very common symptom....Insomnia in turn leads to an exhausted mind which in turn can lead to the obsessive mind chatter....Its a vicious circle!


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

So what is the no chatter thing? Can that be caused by insomnia too?


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

That's psychotic symptoms, you must have some sort of other mental illness


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fatoush said:


> That's psychotic symptoms, you must have some sort of other mental illness


Not at all....Blank mind is another form of DP....

Be careful labelling people as having psychotic symptoms...You could frighten the life out of them...

Mezona Ive seen lots of people post on here with similar symptoms to yourself....


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Fatoush said:


> That's psychotic symptoms, you must have some sort of other mental illness


Its not psycotic.. My psychologist and 3 different psychiatrists all told me the same thing its High anxiety I have the random thoughs/pictures/memories/voices of things people have said/things from tv/music etc Basically its racing thoughts common in anxiety disorder in an anxiety state and sleep deprivation makes it worse. Hence why i am as screwed up as i am at the moment as i havent slept a full night in 6 months, I wake up every 2 hours or 1 hour.


----------



## Fatoush (Jan 15, 2016)

You need some sort of medication to help calm you down to be able to able to manage this. Lithium helps me a lot but I hate it even tho it helps. I don't hear those things anymore


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

I have been prescribed serquol 50mg but I am against meds. So trying to eat healthy keep hydrated and get outside as much as I can manage


----------



## Aus29 (Apr 3, 2016)

Hey Gadgirl i have the exact symptoms as you..and have seen x6 psychtrists who believe that its ither high anxiety or psycotic symptoms but without an actual disorder attached :/ has it gotten any better for you? Its like my brain is on rollerskates lol i was precsribed serequel but felt more detached so like you am trying the natural route  i hope you are doing well and improving each day.


----------



## Antoine808 (May 5, 2016)

I had the whispers a couple years ago, TV anchorman type of chatter, speed and lack of sleep was causing it for me

Recently I get some short clear sharp sounds/voice and light flashes and color morphing when I'm almost sleeping, when I'm in the weird state in between. Supposedly a normal thing tho


----------

